# How do you make a legible zine?



## Raging Bird (May 29, 2010)

Trying to making this one pretty. I don't like typewriting, can anyone give me some advice on how to design a layout / physically write the words so it won't be difficult or unpleasant to read?

INB4 "Just write neatly, retard"


----------



## MrD (May 29, 2010)

thirtydollarbillyall said:


> INB4 "Just write neatly, retard"


 
I cannot really think of any other advice that one could give. That is pretty much it.
Im pretty curious my self as to any other method you could use to make it easier on the eyes, 
aside from HUGE handwriting, and typing.


----------

